# All Nissan Nationals - NOPI - Phoenix, AZ 3/19-20



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

http://www.nopionline.com/promo/nissan_nats_page.cfm

All Nissan Nationals 
in conjunction with:
NDRA Drag Race & NOPI NATIONALS Show Series
Firebird Raceway, Phoenix, AZ. March 19-20

NOPI heads to Phoenix for the first time ever

All Nissans are Invited to race or show!!!

Filmed for 1st episode of NOPI Tunervision for new season
featuring World Class Sport Compact Drag Racing
Anyone can race in the Street Car classes. Open session Saturday

Nissan Car Show Classses:
N100 Nissan - 240SX/Silvia - Conservative 
N110 Nissan - 240SX/Silvia - Street
N120 Nissan - 240SX JDM Style-Engine Swapped - Conservative
N130 Nissan - 240SX JDM Style-Engine Swapped - Street
N140 Nissan - Sentra/200SX - Conservative 
N150 Nissan - Sentra/200SX - Street 
N160 Nissan - All Makes - Wild
N170 Nissan - 300ZX 90-96/Skyline R32-R33 - Conservative
N180 Nissan - 300ZX 90-96/Skyline R32-R33 - Street 
N190 Nissan - 350Z/G35 Sport Coupe/Skyline R34 - Conservative 
N200 Nissan - 350Z/G35 Sport Coupe/Skyline R34 - Street
N210 Nissan - Sport Coupe - All - Wild 
N220 Nissan - Altima - Conservative 
N230 Nissan - Altima - Street 
N240 Nissan - Maxima - Conservative 
N250 Nissan - Maxima - Street
N260 Nissan - Infiniti - Conservative 
N270 Nissan - Infiniti - Street 
N280 Nissan - Luxury Car - All - Wild
N290 Nissan - Truck/SUV/Van - Conservative
N300 Nissan - Truck/SUV/Van - Street
N310 Nissan - Truck/SUV/Van - Wild 
N320 Nissan - All - other - Conservative 
N330 Nissan - All - other - Street
N340 Nissan - All - NOPI CHIC - Conservative 
N350 Nissan - All - NOPI CHIC - Street

Anyone interested in going?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry for the late reply, but how many trophies for each class? Can you explain how each class breaks down, like Conservative vs. Street? Thanks!


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but how many trophies for each class? Can you explain how each class breaks down, like Conservative vs. Street? Thanks!


first thru third in each class. 5 best of shows (Nissans) receives award and $300 each

Street - Allows minor bolt on upgrades but no full body kits or radical wings. 
Custom - Allows any bolt on accessories and upgrades, any bolt on body mods and shaved bodywork. 
Wild - All Show - Chopped, suicide doors, tilt fronts, and anything goes. 
JDM Style - "Japanese Domestic Market", Cars styled after Japanese versions - Engine Swapped Cars 
Hybrid - Engine swapped Cars with other than OEM engines.
Classic - Older models not in specific classes
NOPI CHIC - Optional Womans class.


----------



## Windjammers (Mar 7, 2005)

NOPIMAN said:


> first thru third in each class. 5 best of shows (Nissans) receives award and $300 each
> 
> Street - Allows minor bolt on upgrades but no full body kits or radical wings.
> Custom - Allows any bolt on accessories and upgrades, any bolt on body mods and shaved bodywork.
> ...



That's a lot of trophies.


----------

